# Team Metal Gear vs. Team Gantz



## McNasty996 (Sep 11, 2011)

Team Metal Gear:
Big Boss
Vamp
Raiden
Solid Snake
Liquid Snake
Psycho Mantis
Gray Fox
Vulcan Raven
Sniper Wolf
Revolver Ocelot
Decoy Octopus

vs.

Team Ganz:
Kuruno Kei
Kuruno Kei(Clone)
Oka Hachirou
Kato Masaru
Izumi Shion
Sakurai Hiroto 
Kaze Daizaemon
Hikawa
Sakata Kenzou
Nishi Jouichirou

Location: New York City 
Knowledge: None
Distance: Opposite Ends of the City
Restrictions: Oka does not have his Giant Mech or Flying Bike, but does have his Advanced Mech Suit, Beyond that everyone has standard equipment

*Further restrictions may be made*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Im not completely familiar with Metal Gear but aren't most people either peak human or supersonic and mainly use firearms. I would think the Gantz team should take this because their Gantz suits protect them from bullets and depending on what tipe of guns they get should win, also Oka's suit is pretty dam powerful. Oka himself should be able to take out a lot of the Metal gear opponents.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 11, 2011)

I need Gantz feats.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Raiden solos.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I need Gantz feats.



Regular suit....


*Spoiler*: __ 



These suits provide the wearer with incredible strength, speed, endurance, and the ability to jump very high, as well as land without problems thanks to the shoes which are seen to release a white smoke to cushion one returning from a high jump. The suit also provides the hunter with an almost impenetrable protection to his/her body, even to the head, which is fully exposed. Large caliber bullet rounds to the face do not leave so much as a bruise. It should be noted, however, that the suit only seems to protect from blunt attacks such as bullets and punches as well as normal swords and the Gantz swords, but does not seem to do anything for other slicing attacks like from a laser or certain acids. When in full use, the suits' artificial muscles expand, making the Hunter appear larger. The suits also allow the wearer to easily lift over fifty times their weight and jump well over thirty feet high.




Advance gantz suit....



*Spoiler*: __ 



It is far stronger and much more resistant than the normal Gantz suit. It has a built in X-ray scanner, a beam weapon that fires out of its palms, and sharp swords protruding out from the back of the elbows. It completely conceals the body of the wearer, leaving no point in which a psychic attack may rip someone apart.




Gantz guns....

*Spoiler*: __ 



fires compressed shots that blow up from the inside, bulletproof west are useless. can lock on to targets, after looking on the gun doesn't need to be aimed at the target anymore just fired. the handgun has a short distance while the riffle has a 1km distance.




-there are also psychs that can stop bullets with their mind.....but are limited to only doing that several times before dying. 
-An almost unbreakable sword that can stretch past 30m and cut giants like Swiss

there is also this grovy gun that causes a large crater when fired....


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah Raiden solos.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Im not completely familiar with Metal Gear but aren't most people either peak human or supersonic and mainly use firearms. I would think the Gantz team should take this because their Gantz suits protect them from bullets and depending on what tipe of guns they get should win, also Oka's suit is pretty dam powerful. Oka himself should be able to take out a lot of the Metal gear opponents.



Anyone worth a damn there is a world class special forces operative when not active superhuman. The fastest superhuman (Gene) is much faster than any Gantz character I can remember but I doubt he can hurt them.

Now the most well rounded out character Grey Fox has an invisibility function too, can jump multi-story heights, is a hardcore bullet timer, has a laser, is a world class fighter with decades of experience and has enough strength to momentarily stop a giant tank stepping down on him.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 11, 2011)

He forgot to add in the Nuhariyon alien to the mix. But, oh well.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan, why mention all of this when Raiden solos is sufficient?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2PN7iN8Bec[/YOUTUBE]

Sort of like this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Charcan, why mention all of this when Raiden solos is sufficient?



Because it's fun to point out his backup also includes an invisibly flying telepath who can mind control an entire army at once.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Anyone worth a damn there is a world class special forces operative when not active superhuman. The fastest superhuman (Gene) is much faster than any Gantz character I can remember but I doubt he can hurt them.



Ok so they cant hurt them that doesnt help the MGS team.

Also bottom panel....



the suit makes them much faster



> Now the most well rounded out character Grey Fox has an invisibility function too


Both the gantz and MGS teams have invisibility....all gantz guns have x-rays which allow them to invisible opponents. Im guessing that the MGS team has some sort of Infrared 



> can jump multi-story heights, is a hardcore bullet timer


same with gantz



> is a world class fighter with decades of experience and has enough strength to momentarily stop a giant tank stepping down on him.


pretty much all of the gantz members have shown superhuman physical feats with teir suits and Oka could easily lift a tank. 



zenieth said:


> Raiden solos.



Ok I call with Oka tears him a new one and raise with feats or GTFO.

Raiden's destructive capability is street level+ and only supersonic reactions ...Im pretty sure Oka can take him.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 11, 2011)

Team Metal Gear mid-difficulty.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2011)

Raiden does solo actually.




Lol Ganzt characters have almost no feats that even put them at supersonic range. The only thing even keeping them alive long enough are the advanced suits which isn't helping them much if at all.


Sorry to burst your bubble but Sniper wolf could take them all out with a decent vantage point.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2011)

You know things are bad when your getting soloed by Raiden.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 11, 2011)

No, Not really. Kaze Daizaemon could fight evenly and was temporarily beating Kei kurono while Kurono had the gantz suit on, when Kaze wasn't wearing a supersuit at all..

And I don't think Raiden can do much to Nuharyon's adaptation unless he does a successful sneak attack, and if he's caught, its all over for him.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2011)

Nura isn't in this match so they don't have to contend with him.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Raiden does solo actually.
> 
> Lol Ganzt characters have almost no feats that even put them at supersonic range. The only thing even keeping them alive long enough are the advanced suits which isn't helping them much if at all.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but Sniper wolf could take them all out with a decent vantage point.





ShikiYakumo said:


> You know things are bad when your getting soloed by Raiden.





Cromer said:


> Team Metal Gear mid-difficulty.



well im the only one arguing for the Gantz side so I guess im wrong.....though for those who are claiming Raiden solos and haven't read gantz.... I would recommend reading reading gantz chapter 270-278 because those chapter pretty much give all of Okas hand to hand feats and im pretty dam sure he wouldn't loose...... here is a link to chapter 270....

link


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2011)

The Osaka team was all hype and got wiped out damn quick by Nura.



You'd think people as experienced as them wouldn't have been so damn stupid.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Ok so they cant hurt them that doesnt help the MGS team.



What in that part of my post gave you that idea when I was just talking about a single character who isn't even in this fight.



> Also bottom panel....



Never seen a Gantz feat faster than the fastest MGS guys and this is no exception.



> all gantz guns have x-rays which allow them to invisible opponents. Im guessing that the MGS team has some sort of Infrared



Yes, and unless they start off away and already invisible, it's for shit since the MGS side is faster and will rain anticraft bullets their way and worse.



> pretty much all of the gantz members have shown superhuman physical feats with teir suits and Oka could easily lift a tank.



This tank was as big as several tanks smashed together and capable of stomping down on fools, and that's not getting into Raiden's feat. Lifting those aliens, stopping the Buddha statue between several people etc. don't compare pal.



> Raiden's destructive capability is street level+ and only supersonic reactions ...Im pretty sure Oka can take him.



Raiden's strength makes Oka look like a toddler and he has the skill to make it count since he knocked Vamp out when he had mecha backup.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> The Osaka team was all hype and got wiped out damn quick by Nura.
> 
> You'd think people as experienced as them wouldn't have been so damn stupid.



Nura was way beyond anything they faced though and they thought they killed him several times but his Regen way to much...the only reason they killed him was because they figured out his weakness, but a lot of them were killed by that point.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2011)

I know that. The fact of the matter is , when it came down to it most of them were cocky and ended up dieing. Again, for people that were supposed to be experienced, considering all of the powerful weapons they had, they got killed damn quick.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

CIS/PIS? IDK


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> CIS/PIS? IDK



One of them was a monster rapist who removed his suit for having the fun and some of the others stood around doing nothing when one of their own was getting crushed to death.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> One of them was a monster rapist who removed his suit for having the fun and some of the others stood around doing nothing when one of their own was getting crushed to death.



anyway im not arguing for them....it was stated that all they did was kill the weak targets while Oka killed the bosses...he pretty much did all the work.

from the video that was posted Raiden showed amazing reflexes and speed(pretty badass)...but im pretty sure Oka could still take him because he also was shown to be a great hand to hand fighter.











Raiden's blade might even brake just by hitting Oka's suit....imo....correct me if im wrong not really sure about this one.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Raiden defeated in hand to hand combat, before he even got his cybernetic upgrades, a balanced clone of the world's greatest soldier with years of military experience, enough reflexes to redirect Vulcan machinegun fire with swords, and enough strength to jump into anti-military mechas to curbstomp them in multiples.

Seriously dude, Oka gets overwhelmed ridiculously and that's not counting the invisible army enslaving telepath.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Should I post the I am Lightning video?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Raiden defeated in hand to hand combat, before he even got his cybernetic upgrades, a balanced clone of the world's greatest soldier with years of military experience, enough reflexes to redirect Vulcan machinegun fire with swords, and enough strength to jump into anti-military mechas to curbstomp them in multiples.
> 
> Seriously dude, Oka gets overwhelmed ridiculously and that's not counting the invisible army enslaving telepath.



Look you probably know more about MGS than I do and you probably have read Gantz so ill give you the benefit of the doubt and say Raiden wins even though I still think this happens to him....



One question though can Raiden hurt Oka? because his suit is pretty dam strong.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Look you probably know more about MGS than I do and you probably have read Gantz so ill give you the benefit of the doubt and say Raiden wins even though I still think this happens to him....
> 
> 
> 
> One question though can Raiden hurt Oka? because his suit is pretty dam strong.



Yes he definitely can, with fists of justice or not.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 11, 2011)

Wouldn't one shot of any of the gantz guns kill any member on the MGS side? Thats a pretty big advantage.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Yes he definitely can, with fists of justice or not.



Anyway this turned out to be an Oka vs Raiden fight because whoever wins pretty much moves on to solo everyone else.

also who is this invisible enslaving telepath?

if he can enslave people through telepathy would it work on the gantz people since it was shown that telepathic attacks don't work on people who wear the gantz suit?

and is invisibility standard equipment for Raiden because in the video he wasnt using it?



> Wouldn't one shot of any of the gantz guns kill any member on the MGS side? Thats a pretty big advantage.



thats one of the points I made above but no one answered it so Im assuming that the MSG people are to fast even though the guns have auto-lock-on also.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 11, 2011)

Nishi withstands god knows how many bullets from machine guns:

link
link


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Wouldn't one shot of any of the gantz guns kill any member on the MGS side? Thats a pretty big advantage.



Not when Psycho Mantis thinks "drop all weapons, turn away and bend over".



GoogleCheezy said:


> Anyway this turned out to be an Oka vs Raiden fight because whoever wins pretty much moves on to solo everyone else.
> 
> also who is this invisible enslaving telepath?
> 
> ...



Not really, Grey Fox would solo Oka too and no one said Raiden had invisibility.

Mantis enslaved an entire army of soldiers imbued with the world's greatest soldier genes into betraying their own country to the point the mindwashing didn't start wearing off until well after his death.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

I also made that point and Kurono got shot point blank in the forehead several times and didn't even get a bruise.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Nishi withstands god knows how many bullets from machine guns:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed



Those are peashooters compared to the thing Raven is packing.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Not when Psycho Mantis thinks "drop all weapons, turn away and bend over".
> 
> Not really, Grey Fox would solo Oka too and no one said Raiden had invisibility.
> 
> Mantis enslaved an entire army of soldiers imbued with the world's greatest soldier genes into betraying their own country to the point the mindwashing didn't start wearing off until well after his death.



Well if Raiden doesn't have invisibility then Oka who does have invisibility turns him into mush and Telepathic attacks don't work against Suit users as shown in the fight against Nuri.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Those are peashooters compared to the thing Raven is packing.



Yes but what about everyone else?

Gantz members all have guns that will kill anybody in MGS in one shot.

Psycho Mantis is the biggest problem I'm seeing.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Yes but what about everyone else?
> *Gantz members all have guns that will kill anybody in MGS in one shot.*
> Psycho Mantis is the biggest problem I'm seeing.



don't forget about this gun  ......


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Gantz members all have guns that will kill anybody in MGS in one shot.
> 
> Psycho Mantis is the biggest problem I'm seeing.




Aside from P.Mantis, you think they would survive a Raiden and G.Fox combo attack? Seriously?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Well if Raiden doesn't have invisibility then Oka who does have invisibility turns him into mush and Telepathic attacks don't work against Suit users as shown in the fight against Nuri.



Raiden is much faster, has outmaneuvered someone who makes Oka look like a n00b before upgrades, and whatever did Nuri mind control that was on par with an army of genetically engineered soldiers.



Stilzkin said:


> Yes but what about everyone else?
> 
> Gantz members all have guns that will kill anybody in MGS in one shot.
> 
> Psycho Mantis is the biggest problem I'm seeing.



They're all slow as fuck to properly aim against a Grey Fox who even before cybernetic upgrades was weaving through multiple soldiers raining machinegun fire at him without getting tagged once. And that's just Fox, Vamp is so fast he can jump behind someone in the time it takes a top class government operative to start looking up and predict enemy attacks through muscle movements, Raiden ultimately defeated Vamp, and their strength feats are pitiful compared to Fox and Raiden's.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Vamp's regen is also a bitch to deal with, thanks to his nanomachines which are inside his body.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Charcan said:


> Raiden is much faster, has outmaneuvered someone who makes Oka look like a n00b before upgrades, and whatever did Nuri mind control that was on par with an army of genetically engineered soldiers.
> They're all slow as fuck to properly aim against a Grey Fox who even before cybernetic upgrades was weaving through multiple soldiers raining machinegun fire at him without getting tagged once. And that's just Fox, Vamp is so fast he can jump behind someone in the time it takes a top class government operative to start looking up and predict enemy attacks through muscle movements, Raiden ultimately defeated Vamp, and their strength feats are pitiful compared to Fox and Raiden's.






1.As long as Oka stays invisible Raiden should be fucked pretty badly
2.Gantz weapons have auto-lock so you dont really have to aim after you see the guy in you sight.
3.Gantz suits can protect from ranged weapons
4.Everyone on the Gantz team has invisibility 
5.Nuris Telepathic attacks on the physical side turned trained soldiers to Swiss cheese and Destroyed buildings and large stone bridges with ease.... his telepathic powers were pretty dam strong


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> 1.As long as Oka stays invisible Raiden should be fucked pretty badly



Whatever gave you that idea when even Snake's eyepatch has scanning technology, IR, night vision etc. and Oka isn't faster or has defeated enemies as strong, skilled or versatile as Raiden has, who has better tech than Snake on him to boot?



> 2.Gantz weapons have auto-lock so you dont really have to aim after you see the guy in you sight.



They won't even get that far.



> 3.Gantz suits can protect from ranged weapons



They're not durable enough by feats to resist the top MGS strength feats at the speed they operate at. 



> 4.Everyone on the Gantz team has invisibility



One of the least dangerous MGS guys here can spot them, let alone the high level guys.



> 5.Nuris Telepathic attacks on the physical side turned trained soldiers to Swiss cheese and Destroyed building and large stone bridges



Then Mantis mind rapes, that's not feats of mind controlling anybody, Genome soldier army>>>>>>>>handful of trained soldiers, and Mantis destroyed his entire village and mindcontrolled an entire army while having power to spare.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> They're all slow as fuck to properly aim against a Grey Fox who even before cybernetic upgrades was weaving through multiple soldiers raining machinegun fire at him without getting tagged once. And that's just Fox, Vamp is so fast he can jump behind someone in the time it takes a top class government operative to start looking up and predict enemy attacks through muscle movements, Raiden ultimately defeated Vamp, and their strength feats are pitiful compared to Fox and Raiden's.



Isn't all it takes for the Gantz team to get a shot on someone an aim? They have that auto-target thing where if I remember correctly Kurono once aimed at multiple dinosaurs and then at the end just spammed the triggerto shot them all without proper aim. Do you believe Fox is going to dodge the aim from multiple invisble people?

Fox and Vamp would also been in danger of being killed one of the psychics.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Whatever gave you that idea when even Snake's eyepatch has scanning technology, IR, night vision etc. and Oka isn't faster or has defeated enemies as strong, skilled or versatile as Raiden has, who has better tech than Snake on him to boot?



Has Raiden fought anybody that can stay 100% invisible throughout the whole mach and can use auto-lock weapons which completely take his speed out of the equation. And you never gave a valid reason as to how he would hurt him, he took building destroying punches from nuri.



> They won't even get that far.



*At best the MSG team has Supersonic reactions, with superhuman movement speed and agility. they will not get to the Gantz team fast enough because all the Gantz team needs to do is lift up their arms and aim and let the auto-lock do the rest.* 



> They're not durable enough by feats to resist the top MGS strength feats at the speed they operate at.



everyone of the average gantz fighters have shown 30t strength and massive amounts of durability and it wouldn't even matter because the MSG team would already be dead because of the Autolock.



> One of the least dangerous MGS guys here can spot them, let alone the high level guys.



Auto-lock and their dead!!!



> Then Mantis mind rapes, that's not feats of mind controlling anybody, Genome soldier army>>>>>>>>handful of trained soldiers, and Mantis destroyed his entire village and mindcontrolled an entire army while having power to spare.



It was shown and stated that Gantz suits protect from telepathy with the advanced being completely invulnerable.... Nuri might not have midfucked them but you cant just assume that the other guy will be able to because he hasn't shown feats to mindfuck someone who is *invulnerable to telepathic attacks.*


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

All of this and I'm still not seeing what stops Raiden from doing what he did to the Geckos to this team.

edit: What you stated was telekinesis not telepathy.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol everyone and there momma has stealth camo in MGS. Including Raiden


(not literally everyone, but you get my meaning)


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> All of this and I'm still not seeing what stops Raiden from doing what he did to the Geckos to this team.



Well I know its pretty hard to understand but youll gey it eventually....you see all the Gantz team needs to do is raise their hands and aim, the gun will do the rest by auto-locking on to the target and no amount of moving or even hiding behind cover will work because the compressed shot is locked on the target.  simple I know



> edit: What you stated was telekinesis not telepathy.



thanks for the correction, anyway as I stated the suits protect from physical and mental damage so they cant get mindfucked.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Has Raiden fought anybody that can stay 100% invisible throughout the whole mach



Snake has and Raiden has saved his ass, and again spotting invisible cyborgs is fodder technology by the time Raiden is upgraded.



> And you never gave a valid reason as to how he would hurt him, he took building destroying punches from nuri.



Strength to stop Outer Haven on its tracks>>>>>>>>building destroying punches. That ship weighs more than multiple buildings and was charging at full speed to boot and that was after Raiden had lost an arm, defeated Vamp and helped Snake clear multiple mechas.



> *At best the MSG team has Supersonic reactions,*


*

Supersonic? Solidus deflects multi-mach bullets and Raiden outmaneuvered him pre-upgrades.




			everyone of the average gantz fighters have shown 30t strength
		
Click to expand...


That's shit to stopping Metal Gear Rex let alone stopping Outer Haven.




			and massive amounts of durability
		
Click to expand...


The best durability feat you've mentioned isn't massive to MGS standards.




			and it wouldn't even matter because the MSG team would already be dead because of the Autolock.



Auto-lock and their dead!!!
		
Click to expand...


More like they get blized to death by someone who was moving at blur speed against bullets before upgrades.




			It was shown and stated that Gantz suits protect from telepathy with the advanced being completely invulnerable.... Nuri might not have midfucked them but you cant just assume that the other guy will be able to because he hasn't shown feats to mindfuck someone who is invulnerable to telepathic attacks.

Click to expand...


So they don't have feats of resisting someone who has destroyed an entire village and mind controlled an entire army of genetically engineered soldiers to the point it lasts after his death and still leaves him enough power to grant himself flight, ranged energy attacks, illusions and multi-ton lifting telekinesis.

Mantis alone solos and village busts.

And advanced being completely invulnerable to telepathy?

If Charles Xavier meets the Gantz cast who wins?*


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> All of this and I'm still not seeing what stops Raiden from doing what he did to the Geckos to this team.



There's nothing to see, the best strength, durability, speed and telepathic dominance feats mentioned here don't trump MGS and people who matter have been able to spot invisible people there decades before Raiden got upgraded in MGS 4.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

The Boss, could stomp them? While using one hand?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Raiden despite losing a hand and not being fresh not only briefly stopped Outer heaven but he survived being crushed by it. The guy can also survive microwaves for what it's worth.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

So your basically saying that it would take longer for the gantz team to raise their hands and aim than For a guy who only has superhuman speed to run up to them....I call Bullshit he gets one shotted through auto aim

and then yourstating that a guy can mindfuck them because he was able to mindfuck a village of people who didn't have invulnerability or protection against mental damage.....last time I checked it should be pretty easy to mindfuck people without a defense against mental damage than people invulnerable or with protection.

Durability and strength dont even mater because the compressed shot bypass that.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Also the gantz team has the vampire on their side who have bin shown to easily dodge bullets themselves, supersonic reflexes and superhuman speed. they also dodged one of Nuri's lasers point blank.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

You keep saying he has super human speed. Raiden is well into the supersonic. He'll drop them before they knew what the letter A means.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Apparantly saying your opponent can't dodge due to auto aim is less of no limits Fallacy?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> The Boss, could stomp them? While using one hand?



A guy who can punch holes in something more durable than any tank was afraid of her. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> Raiden despite losing a hand and not being fresh not only briefly stopped Outer heaven but he survived being crushed by it. The guy can also survive microwaves for what it's worth.



Worse, it was Snake who pushed through microwaves and Raiden seemed more stubborn than him.



GoogleCheezy said:


> So your basically saying that it would take longer for the gantz team to raise their hands and aim than For a guy who only has superhuman speed to run up to them....I call Bullshit he gets one shotted through auto aim



Yes, because even The Boss could take off a cloak, run a distance and dismantle a hangun into pieces in the time it takes Big Boss (the greatest soldier of his time) to try to lift his gun and take aim at her. Hint: there's faster people here.



> and then yourstating that a guy can mindfuck them because he was able to mindfuck a village of people who didn't have invulnerability or protection against mental damage



Are you reading posts or just daydreaming through them? Mantis busted his village, the mind controlling was against an army of genetically engineered soldiers who are treated with mental conditioning therapy as default in order to be a perfect army, hard enough for them to turn traitors to their entire country, hard enough to last after Mantis died, and Mantis still could multi-task keeping them under control with giving himself a bunch of powers to give hell to a soldier who already saved the world multiple times.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

You've also not shown mental defenses. All you're saying is they're not affect by Nuri's telekinesis which is very blatantly not telepathy.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

This isn't counting that sniper wolf is going to be popping their heads clean off.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Also the gantz team has the vampire on their side who have bin shown to easily dodge bullets themselves, supersonic reflexes and superhuman speed. they also dodged one of Nuri's lasers point blank.



Aim dodging, unquantifiable or an outlier. Your pick.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Apparantly saying your opponent can't dodge due to auto aim is less of no limits Fallacy?



And it's stupid, there's multiple times when they needed to aim and shoot multiple times to tag some monsters. They need to lift the gun, get the target into the crisscross mechanism, THEN pull the trigger for it to count.

Fox would ram a sword through their ear holes before even half of that was done, with enough strength to stop a Metal Gear.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

MGS team lacks also Solidus.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh yeah and Grey Fox always starts with invisible camo.

And again there's also this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyN9DEVrlyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You've also not shown mental defenses. All you're saying is they're not affect by Nuri's telekinesis which is very blatantly not telepathy.



Stopping telekinesis just counts for the durability of the suit just like it has soaked sonic attacks, it's not a mind resistance feat.

Heck the guy's best feat I can remember is mushing the brains of a bunch of giant aliens in one move across a big area, and that took him a lot of time of concentrating his powers and anger after losing his girlfriend, AND I don't think he was testing his powers against Gantz suits by that time.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

friend was destroying RAY's for fun.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

What is dodging a laser going to do here? Are we going with lightspeed Gantz characters now? Because unless that laser has a speed, it's no different the other lasers that are dodged in fiction/Sci fi.

Liquid is more of a stubborn ass than these guys if what I've read in this thread is true.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> MGS team lacks also Solidus.



Even more overkill if he or people like Ursula were on the MGS side.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

And this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73slz73xEuE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Even more overkill if he or people like Ursula were on the MGS side.




Its obvious which team is superior. Not even worthy to argue more. For real.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Apparantly saying your opponent can't dodge due to auto aim is less of no limits Fallacy?



Its not a NLF because if your fast enough to speed blitz the gantz team then they are fucked.



> Yes, because even The Boss could take off a cloak, run a distance and dismantle a hangun into pieces in the time it takes Big Boss (the greatest soldier of his time) to try to lift his gun and take aim at her. Hint: there's faster people here.



-OK so I vent to the wiki to check their speeds and no one is said to be supersonic....if its not updated for some reason then prove me wrong by showing their feats. 

the boss.....
Link removed 



> Are you reading posts or just daydreaming through them?



Thanks for using insults...while I give you the benefit of the doubt when we argue you have to go ahead and resort to that. 



> Mantis busted his village, the mind controlling was against an army of genetically engineered soldiers who are treated with mental conditioning therapy as default in order to be a perfect army, hard enough for them to turn traitors to their entire country, hard enough to last after Mantis died, and Mantis still could multi-task keeping them under control with giving himself a bunch of powers to give hell to a soldier who already saved the world multiple times.



Ok cool but the suit doesn't need to give you mental therapy because it acts as a shield against mental damage. 

this argument wont go anywhere as both contradict the other. 



zenieth said:


> You've also not shown mental defenses. All you're saying is they're not affect by Nuri's telekinesis which is very blatantly not telepathy.



The suit protects you from mental damage...so if someone tries to mindfuck you, your mind is protected simple as that. 

-the suit needs to do that because it responds the the wearers emotional state therefore they wont get mindfucked or controlled through mental powers.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

I want a scan of them resisting mindfuck.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Its not a NLF because if your fast enough to speed blitz the gantz team then they are fucked.



Guess what?

They're fucked.



> -OK so I vent to the wiki to check their speeds and no one is said to be supersonic...



Relying on a wiki makes you look like a n00b, multiple people have been telling you their feats by now.



> Thanks for using insults...



Excuse me for being annoyed at mentioning the feat twice and you don't even read it well once.



> Ok cool but the suit doesn't need to give you mental therapy because it acts as a shield against mental damage.



They lack feats against a telepath with the power and finesse of Mantis so Mantis solos alone.

Otherwise Charles Xavier vs Gantz who wins?



> this argument wont go anywhere as both contradict the other.



Concession accepted.



> The suit protects you from mental damage...so if someone tries to mindfuck you, your mind is protected simple as that.



Charles Xavier vs Gantz who wins?



> -the suit needs to do that because it responds the the wearers emotional state therefore they wont get mindfucked or controlled through mental powers.



Hey guys it's amateur hour, now with NLFs.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I want a scan of them resisting mindfuck.



Seconded, I can't remember any worth a damn and he's hinging on them being immune to telepathy that quite frankly is nonexistant, the guy mostly uses telekinesis to pop blood vessels in minds. Later his telekinesis grows but it's that, not telepathy.

If he could mind control people into killing themselves he would have done it to the aliens. He can't even summon it fast enough to kill an alien before it disembowels a human woman.

Mantis would eat him alive.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

You're saying the MGS team is'nt? You act like the ability to cover distance then disarm skilled marksmen is something not shown in MGS. Solidus was deflecting bullets,that's the kind of hand movement you have from characters comparable or above him. Raiden is above him.

A wiki is not canon or proof of anything. We've been mentioning feats of speed here, are you even reading the arguments you're responding to?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Sure I concede....Anyway I didn't want this to turn into an argument of attrition.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

4 pages was too much for this fight. It was not even needed. At least you admitted that the MGS team wins.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> MGS team lacks also Solidus.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZC_-vXWjcw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC80obwCW6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*DAMN THE PATRIOTS*


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 11, 2011)

Doesn't Gantz have that one psychic who was bullet timing without his suit?
I don't really see that big a difference in speed. Both sides are pretty even in regards to bullet timing.

As far as the mental resistance for the suit, That's a lie no one in Gantz has legit tried to mindfuck anyone.

Psycho Mantis would be a problem


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> 4 pages was too much for this fight. It was not even needed. At least you admitted that the MGS team wins.



yeah it was to much, I really didn't want to go that far mostly with to series that I like. 

It would probably be a better fight without psycho mantis, I was just probably looking into these two scenes two much about the mental stuff .....





also for the lulz.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEuUjStgNqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Why do I see a camel toe?


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZC_-vXWjcw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC80obwCW6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *DAMN THE PATRIOTS*




Solidus was so badass. I admit that MGS4 Raiden became badass as well, but meh, when his MGS2 version beat him in the end (PIS), i was kinda


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Doesn't Gantz have that one psychic who was bullet timing without his suit?
> I don't really see that big a difference in speed. Both sides are pretty even in regards to bullet timing.



Don't see how. Solidus was reacting to and deflecting, with all of the thinness of swords, Vulcan machinegun bullets for several seconds, flawlessly. Look up how fast those bullets move and the rate of fire per second they're fired at.

Raiden was even with him and outmaneuvered him by the end.

Then he became a cyborg with lightning powers.



zenieth said:


> Why do I see a camel toe?



It's Gantz, the mangaka has the main character lose his virginity to Lara Croft.

Later he fought a Danny Trejo alien which made me lul.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

For some reason they felt he had to shoot lightning


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

He had to shoot lightning because he was the lightning that night.

All things considered the game had... issues.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Rising needs to come sooner. I want to be the lightning


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Haven't even played Peace Walker yet so I have no interest in Rising.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Haven't even played Peace Walker yet so I have no interest in Rising.



Peace Walker is awesome.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Peace Walker rocks. Try to play this game, when you found a chance.

Or buy it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2011)

Daddy was fucking up tanks on foot long before Snake got the chance.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

He is Big Boss brah. After all.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> Peace Walker rocks. Try to play this game, when you found a chance.
> 
> Or buy it.



I'll buy it when it turns Greatest Hits if it hasn't already.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> He had to shoot lightning because he was the lightning that night.
> 
> *All things considered the game had... issues*.



I still loved it, who says old men can't be badass or have badass beat downs?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I still loved it, who says old men can't be badass or have badass beat downs?



I liked it, but something was missing.

1 and 3 still my favorites, then 2 and 4.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2011)

Favorite part of 4 was the final fight.



Amazing


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

One of the best final bosses fights ever.


My favorite games are:


1
2
3
4


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm of the same opinion are Charcan actually


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Favorite part of 4 was the final fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing



Yeah.

"You're pretty good".


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

And Peace Walker is the best.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Character designs top notch as always.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

I really didn't like the Acid series, to tell the truth, btw.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 11, 2011)

Really, Blade? I thought they were pretty cool once you got into them.

Doesn't match the original games, of course, but still.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2011)

I only played the first one


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 11, 2011)

I have them both.

Second one had an annoying woman in it, though.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 12, 2011)

Big Boss is able to hold up and even repel mother fucking Peace Walker when it tries to stomp on him. 

IIRC, Huey states Peace Walker weighs 500 Tons.


----------

